# Who here makes goat milk soap?



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

It's been a while since I've been very active here, so I can't remember who the soapmakers are! :S

If you make soap, can you please point me in the direction of your website, or let me know what you sell? Thanks!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I got some very nice soap from guardlobo..try sending a pm.


----------



## waterbuffy (Oct 17, 2009)

I know it's not goat milk soap but I have water buffalo milk for sale in several scents.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I make goat's milk soap. My website is www.girlygoats.com or you can pm me.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I also make goat milk soap. Old fashioned with just lye, goat milk, lard, & coconut oil. A large variety of scents available, including oatmeal & honey.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hmmm. Wendy just made me realize that I'm in over my head.  

Is there anyone here who makes soap that does not contain animal by-products?


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Alabama Suzy makes goats milk soap 

http://www.suzysfarm.com/

Her stuff is the best and mostly home made. Check it out


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I make goat milk soap as well. I'm not sure who makes it without goat milk (or some other kind of milk). My soap is made with olive oil, coconut oil, palm oil, and castor oil. Some soaps contain beneficial clays, some contain fragrance oils, some no fragrance, and some with essential oil. I use the cold process method, not melt and pour.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I make soap with goat milk,rice bran oil, olive, coconut and castor oils and shea butter.
I also make a hemp oil soap thats the same but without the shea butter. I make it in only Patchouli and Lavender though. I've been making soap for 10 years and selling it for 5.
www.daisyacresfarm.com


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

*lol* Yes, I expect goat milk soap to have goat milk in it... I meant meat industry by-products. I should have specified, sorry. :S

Thanks for the responses, everyone!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I also make and sell goat milk soaps. They contain whole unprocessed goat milk, vegetable shortening, olive oil, canola oil, glyerine, and lye. I have some oatmeal honey almond, some rose, and some basic with no scents. I sell them for $4 per bar plus actual shipping. My email is [email protected] if you would like to try some.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

SilverFlame819 said:


> *lol* Yes, I expect goat milk soap to have goat milk in it... I meant meat industry by-products. I should have specified, sorry. :S
> 
> Thanks for the responses, everyone!


:teehee: I responded before I realized your title included the words goat milk. Oops!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

*lol* No worries.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

MDKatie-I checked out your etsy shop-your felted products are so cute. I love those cozies! I have tried the needle felting but just can't get the hang of it.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

longhorngal said:


> MDKatie-I checked out your etsy shop-your felted products are so cute. I love those cozies! I have tried the needle felting but just can't get the hang of it.


Thanks! Needle felting is fun, and if you like it don't give up! It'll get easier. Now if you don't like it, don't pay attention to me. LOL.


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I like felting soap in general and would love to make the designs with it but I think I'm going to have to try again when I have someone to show me. I'll just enjoy crafters like yours for now!


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

WATER BUFFY, I just sent u a private message!


----------

